

Young Neurons in an Old Brain - plg
http://rezashadmehr.blogspot.ca/2013/08/young-neurons-in-old-brain.html
Very thought provoking. Some thoughts:<p>1. William Gibson has a really cool short story involving &quot;editors&quot; whose vocation involves editing what are essentially &quot;brain-dumps&quot; from individuals, to be &quot;rented&quot; for entertainment. It&#x27;s a reminder that the editing problem would be huge, have you ever tried to watch someone&#x27;s raw unedited home video footage, much less their every experience?<p>2. This is an argument in favour of the arts. This is after all how we humans (arguably best) communicate our experience to others.
======
plg
Two thoughts

1\. William Gibson had a short story in the 80s about "editors", people whose
vocation was to edit the brain-dumps of people for sale as entertainment. You
would rent an experience lived by someone and plug-in.

2\. This is an argument for the arts, the (arguably best) way we humans
communicate experiences to each other.

